# Hurt and Heal (Water-Types)



## zeKieranator (Mar 7, 2010)

So. For this game, there will be a list of 49 Water-type Pokemon, each with a certain amount of HP. Each poster copy-pastes the list, adding one HP to one Pokemon *(HEAL)* and removing one HP from another *(HURT)*. 

Rules:
1. Only three posts a day (Exception: Rule 3). Because of this, please number your posts.
2. No reviving fainted Pokemon.
3. Just so this isn't the exact same as tons of other Hurt and Heal games, every day, I will assign one random Pokemon a Ditto mark. Any poster who knocks out the Pokemon with the Ditto mark gets 1 extra post for that day.

Today's Ditto-Marked Pokemon: Seaking
Blastoise: 15 HP
Golduck: 15 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 15 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 15 HP
Azumarill: 15 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 15 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 15 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 15 HP
Suicune: 15 HP
Swampert: 15 HP
Ludicolo: 15 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 15 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 15 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 15 HP
Milotic: 15 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 15 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 15 HP
Empoleon: 15 HP
Bibarel: 15 HP
Floatzel: 15 HP
Gastrodon: 15 HP
Lumineon: 15 HP
Phione: 15 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP

Let the Hurting (and the Healing) begin!


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 7, 2010)

Sounds fun.

Blastoise: 15 HP
Golduck: 15 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 15 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 15 HP
Azumarill: 15 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 15 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 15 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 15 HP
Suicune: 15 HP
Swampert: 15 HP
Ludicolo: 15 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 15 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 15 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 15 HP
Milotic: 15 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 15 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 15 HP
*Empoleon: 14 HP*
Bibarel: 15 HP
Floatzel: 15 HP
Gastrodon: 15 HP
*Lumineon: 16 HP*
Phione: 15 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Mar 7, 2010)

Ooh, a water-type popularity contest. (#1)

Blastoise: 15 HP
Golduck: 15 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 15 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 15 HP
Azumarill: 15 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 15 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 15 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 15 HP
Suicune: 15 HP
Swampert: *16 HP*
Ludicolo: 15 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 15 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 15 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 15 HP
Milotic: *14 HP*
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 15 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 15 HP
Empoleon: _14 HP_
Bibarel: 15 HP
Floatzel: 15 HP
Gastrodon: 15 HP
Lumineon: _16 HP_
Phione: 15 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP

(Bolded my picks, Italicized those who are not 15.)


----------



## Dave Strider (Mar 7, 2010)

Blastoise: 15 HP
*Golduck: 16 HP*
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 15 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 15 HP
Azumarill: 15 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 15 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
*Corsola: 14 HP*
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 15 HP
Suicune: 15 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 15 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 15 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 15 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 15 HP
Milotic: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 15 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 15 HP
Empoleon: 14 HP
Bibarel: 15 HP
Floatzel: 15 HP
Gastrodon: 15 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 15 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## zeKieranator (Mar 7, 2010)

Blastoise: 15 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 15 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 15 HP
Azumarill: 15 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 15 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
*Kingdra: 14 HP HURT*
Suicune: 15 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 15 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 15 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 15 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 15 HP
Milotic: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 15 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 15 HP
*Empoleon: 15 HP HEAL*
Bibarel: 15 HP
Floatzel: 15 HP
Gastrodon: 15 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 15 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Momoharu (Mar 8, 2010)

Blastoise: 15 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 15 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 15 HP
Azumarill: 15 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 15 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 16 HP - Heal
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 15 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 15 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 15 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 15 HP
Milotic: 13 HP - Hurt
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 15 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 15 HP
Empoleon: 15 HP
Bibarel: 15 HP
Floatzel: 15 HP
Gastrodon: 15 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 15 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 8, 2010)

I _swear _if you guys take health from Blastoise i will hunt you down and *e-murder you!*


----------



## zeKieranator (Mar 8, 2010)

Blastoise: 15 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 15 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 15 HP
Azumarill: 15 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 15 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 16 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 15 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 15 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 15 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 15 HP
*Milotic: 12 HP HURT*
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 15 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 15 HP*
Empoleon: 16 HP HEAL*
Bibarel: 15 HP
Floatzel: 15 HP
Gastrodon: 15 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 15 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 8, 2010)

Blastoise: 15 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 15 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 15 HP
Azumarill: 15 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 15 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 16 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 15 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 15 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 15 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 15 HP
Milotic: 12 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
*Relicanth: 16 HP*
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 15 HP
Empoleon: 16 HP
Bibarel: 15 HP
Floatzel: 15 HP
Gastrodon: 15 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
*Phione: 14 HP*
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Flygon1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Blastoise: 15 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 15 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 15 HP
Azumarill: 15 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 15 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 16 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 15 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
*Surskit: 14 HP*
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 15 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 15 HP
Milotic: 12 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
*Kyogre: 16 HP*
Empoleon: 16 HP
Bibarel: 15 HP
Floatzel: 15 HP
Gastrodon: 15 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 14 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 10, 2010)

Blastoise: 15 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 15 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 15 HP
Azumarill: 15 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 15 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 16 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 15 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
*Wailord: 16 HP*
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 15 HP
Milotic: 12 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 16 HP
Bibarel: 15 HP
Floatzel: 15 HP
Gastrodon: 15 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
*Phione: 13 HP*
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Mariodjw (Mar 10, 2010)

Blastoise: 15 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 15 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 15 HP
Azumarill: 15 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 15 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 16 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 15 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 16 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 15 HP
Milotic: 12 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 16 HP
Bibarel: 15 HP
*Floatzel: 14 HP*
*Gastrodon: 16 HP*
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 13 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 11, 2010)

Bolded gets healed, italicized gets hurt.

Blastoise: 15 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 15 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 15 HP
Azumarill: 15 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 15 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 16 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 15 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
*Wailord: 17 HP*
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 15 HP
_Milotic: 11 HP_
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 16 HP
Bibarel: 15 HP
Floatzel: 14 HP
Gastrodon: 16 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 13 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Starly (Mar 12, 2010)

Bolded gets healed, underlined gets hurt.

Blastoise: 15 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 15 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 15 HP
Azumarill: 15 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 15 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
*Suicune: 17 HP*
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 15 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 17 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Milotic: 11 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 16 HP
Bibarel: 15 HP
Floatzel: 14 HP
Gastrodon: 16 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 13 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 12, 2010)

Blastoise: 15 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 15 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 15 HP
Azumarill: 15 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
*Slowking: 14 HP*
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 15 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 17 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Milotic: 11 HP
*Walrein: 16 HP*
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 16 HP
Bibarel: 15 HP
Floatzel: 14 HP
Gastrodon: 16 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 13 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 12, 2010)

Blastoise: 15 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 15 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 15 HP
*Azumarill: 14 HP* (hurt)
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 15 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 17 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Milotic: 11 HP
Walrein: 16 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 16 HP
Bibarel: 15 HP
Floatzel: 14 HP
*Gastrodon: 17 HP* (healed)
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 13 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 13, 2010)

Blastoise: 15 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 15 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 15 HP
Azumarill: 14 HP (hurt)
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 15 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
*Wailord: 18 HP*
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
_Milotic: 10 HP_
Walrein: 16 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 16 HP
Bibarel: 15 HP
Floatzel: 14 HP
Gastrodon: 17 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 13 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP 

Just saying, this game won't go anywhere unless we work together to kill the unpopular ones.


----------



## Mariodjw (Mar 13, 2010)

Blastoise: 15 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 15 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 15 HP
*Azumarill: 13 HP (hurt)*
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 15 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Milotic: 10 HP
Walrein: 16 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 16 HP
Bibarel: 15 HP
Floatzel: 14 HP
*Gastrodon: 18 HP* - Healed
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 13 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 13, 2010)

#1

Blastoise: 15 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 15 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 15 HP
Azumarill: 13 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 15 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Milotic: 10 HP
Walrein: 16 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 16 HP
*Bibarel: 14 HP*
*Floatzel: 15 HP*
Gastrodon: 18 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 13 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Mar 13, 2010)

Blastoise: 15 HP
Golduck: *16 HP*
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: *16 HP*~Healed
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 15 HP
Azumarill: _13 HP_
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: _14 HP_
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: _14 HP_
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: _14 HP_
Suicune: *17 HP*
Swampert: *16 HP*
Ludicolo: 15 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: _14 HP_
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: *18 HP*
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: _14 HP_
Milotic: _9 HP_~Hurt
Walrein: *16 HP*
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: *16 HP*
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: *16 HP*
Empoleon: *16 HP*
Bibarel: _14 HP_
Floatzel: 15 HP
Gastrodon: *18 HP*
Lumineon: *16 HP*
Phione: _13 HP_
Manaphy: 15 HP 
*Bolded means above average*
_Italics means below average_


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 13, 2010)

Blastoise: 15 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
*Lanturn: 16 HP*
Azumarill: 13 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 15 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
_Milotic: 8 HP_
Walrein: 16 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 16 HP
Bibarel: 14 HP
Floatzel: 15 HP
Gastrodon: 18 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 13 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP 

DEATH TO MILOTICCC


----------



## zeKieranator (Mar 13, 2010)

Blastoise: 15 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 13 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 15 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
*Milotic: 7 HP HURT*
Walrein: 16 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
*Empoleon: 17 HP HEAL*
Bibarel: 14 HP
Floatzel: 15 HP
Gastrodon: 18 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 13 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 13, 2010)

Blastoise: 15 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 13 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 15 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP HEAL
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Milotic: 6 HP HURT
Walrein: 16 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 17 HP
Bibarel: 14 HP
Floatzel: 15 HP
Gastrodon: 18 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 13 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 13, 2010)

Blastoise: 15 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 13 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 15 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Milotic: 6 HP
Walrein: 15 HP [HURT]
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 17 HP
Bibarel: 14 HP
Floatzel: 16 HP [HEAL]
Gastrodon: 18 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 13 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 14, 2010)

Blastoise: 15 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 13 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP Healed
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Milotic: 5 HP Hurt
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 17 HP
Bibarel: 14 HP
Floatzel: 16 HP
Gastrodon: 18 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 13 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Mar 14, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP (Healed)
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 13 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Milotic: 4 HP Hurt
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 17 HP
Bibarel: 14 HP
Floatzel: 16 HP
Gastrodon: 18 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 13 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 14, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
*Azumarill: 12 HP* (hurt)
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Milotic: 4 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 17 HP
Bibarel: 14 HP
Floatzel: 16 HP
Gastrodon: 18 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
*Phione: 14 HP* (healed)
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## zeKieranator (Mar 14, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 15 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 12 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
*Milotic: 3 HP HURT*
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
*Empoleon: 18 HP HEAL*
Bibarel: 14 HP
Floatzel: 16 HP
Gastrodon: 18 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 14 HP


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Mar 14, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: *16 HP~Heal*
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 12 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Milotic: 2 HP HURT
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 18 HP
Bibarel: 14 HP
Floatzel: 16 HP
Gastrodon: 18 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 14 HP


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 14, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
*Azumarill: 11 HP*
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Milotic: 2 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 18 HP
Bibarel: 14 HP
*Floatzel: 17 HP*
Gastrodon: 18 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 14 HP


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd like to reserve the honor of killing Milotic for myself, so:

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 11 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
*Pelipper: 16 HP*
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Milotic: 2 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
_Luvdisc: 14 HP_
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 18 HP
Bibarel: 14 HP
Floatzel: 17 HP
Gastrodon: 18 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 14 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Mariodjw (Mar 14, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 11 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
*Milotic: 1 HP Hurt - Kill It!*
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 18 HP
Bibarel: 14 HP
Floatzel: 17 HP
*Gastrodon: 19 HP Heal*
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 14 HP


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Mar 14, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 11 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 14 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Milotic:Hurt
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 18 HP
Bibarel: 14 HP
*Floatzel: 18 HP~Heal*
Gastrodon: 19 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 14 HP


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 15, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 11 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
*Corsola: 13 HP (hurt)*
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 18 HP
Bibarel: 14 HP
*Floatzel: 19 HP (heal)*
Gastrodon: 19 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 14 HP


----------



## Dr Frank (Mar 15, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: *16 HP  [Heal]*
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 11 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 13 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 18 HP
Bibarel: 14 HP
Floatzel: 19 HP 
Gastrodon: 19 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: *13 HP  [Hurt]*


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 15, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 16 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
*Azumarill: 10 HP*
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 13 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 18 HP
Bibarel: 14 HP
*Floatzel: 20 HP*
Gastrodon: 19 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 13 HP

Why yes, I _am_ trying to make Floatzel invincible :D


----------



## Mariodjw (Mar 15, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 15 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 16 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 10 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
*Corsola: 12 HP Hurt*
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 18 HP
Bibarel: 14 HP
Floatzel: 20 HP
*Gastrodon: 20 HP Heal*
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 13 HP


----------



## Dr Frank (Mar 16, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: *16 HP ~ Heal*
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 16 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 10 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 12 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 14 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 18 HP
Bibarel: *13 HP ~ Hurt*
Floatzel: 20 HP
Gastrodon: 20 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 13 HP


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 16, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 16 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 16 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 16 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 10 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 12 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
*Surskit: 13 HP*
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 18 HP
Bibarel: 13 HP
*Floatzel: 21 HP*
Gastrodon: 20 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 13 HP


----------



## Dave Strider (Mar 16, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
*Golduck: 17 HP HEAL*
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 16 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 16 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
*Azumarill: 9 HP HURT*
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 12 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 13 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 18 HP
Bibarel: 13 HP
Floatzel: 21 HP
Gastrodon: 20 HP
Lumineon: 16 HP
Phione: 13 HP


----------



## Dr Frank (Mar 17, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 17 HP
Poliwrath: 15 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: *17 HP ~ Heal*
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 16 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 15 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 9 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 12 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 13 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 18 HP
Bibarel: 13 HP
Floatzel: 21 HP
Gastrodon: 20 HP
Lumineon: *15 HP ~ Hurt*
Phione: 13 HP


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Mar 17, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 17 HP
*Poliwrath: 14 HP ~ Hurt*
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 17 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 16 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
*Vaporeon: 16 HP ~ Heal*
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 9 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 12 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 13 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 18 HP
Bibarel: 13 HP
Floatzel: 21 HP
Gastrodon: 20 HP
Lumineon: 15 HP
Phione: 13 HP


----------



## Dave Strider (Mar 18, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
*Golduck: 18 HP HEAL*
Poliwrath: 14 HP 
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 17 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 16 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 16 HP 
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
*Azumarill: 8 HP HURT*
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 12 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 13 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 18 HP
Bibarel: 13 HP
Floatzel: 21 HP
Gastrodon: 20 HP
Lumineon: 15 HP
Phione: 13 HP


----------



## Dr Frank (Mar 19, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 18 HP
Poliwrath: 14 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: *18 HP ~ Heal*
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 16 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 16 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 8 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 12 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 13 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 18 HP
Bibarel: 13 HP
Floatzel: 21 HP
Gastrodon: 20 HP
Lumineon: 15 HP
Phione: *12 HP ~ Hurt*


----------



## zeKieranator (Mar 19, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 18 HP
Poliwrath: 14 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 18 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 16 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 16 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 8 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 12 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 13 HP
Sharpedo: 15 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 15 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
*Empoleon: 19 HP HEAL*
Bibarel: 13 HP
Floatzel: 21 HP
Gastrodon: 20 HP
Lumineon: 15 HP
*Phione: 11 HP HURT*
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 22, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 18 HP
Poliwrath: 14 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 18 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 16 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 16 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 8 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 12 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 13 HP
*Sharpedo: 16 HP*
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 16 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
*Luvdisc: 14 HP*
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 19 HP
Bibarel: 13 HP
Floatzel: 21 HP
Gastrodon: 20 HP
Lumineon: 15 HP
Phione: 11 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Dr Frank (Mar 24, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 18 HP
Poliwrath: 14 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: *19 HP ~ Heal*
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 16 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 16 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 8 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 12 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 16 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 13 HP
Sharpedo: 16 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: *15 HP ~ Hurt*
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 14 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 19 HP
Bibarel: 13 HP
Floatzel: 21 HP
Gastrodon: 20 HP
Lumineon: 15 HP
Phione: 11 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## werefish5 (Mar 27, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 18 HP
Poliwrath: 14 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 15 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 19 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
*Starmie: 15 HP - Hurt*
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 16 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 8 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 12 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
*Swampert: 17 HP - Heal*
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 13 HP
Sharpedo: 16 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 14 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 19 HP
Bibarel: 13 HP
Floatzel: 21 HP
Gastrodon: 20 HP
Lumineon: 15 HP
Phione: 11 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Dave Strider (Mar 27, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
*Golduck: 19 HP ~ HEAL*
Poliwrath: 14 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
*Tentacruel: 14 HP ~ HURT*
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 19 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 15 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 16 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 8 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 12 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 17 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 13 HP
Sharpedo: 16 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 14 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 19 HP
Bibarel: 13 HP
Floatzel: 21 HP
Gastrodon: 20 HP
Lumineon: 15 HP
Phione: 11 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## zeKieranator (Mar 28, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 19 HP
Poliwrath: 14 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 14 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 19 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
*Starmie: 14 HP HURT*
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 16 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 8 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 12 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 17 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 13 HP
Sharpedo: 16 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 14 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
*Empoleon: 20 HP HEAL*
Bibarel: 13 HP
Floatzel: 21 HP
Gastrodon: 20 HP
Lumineon: 15 HP
Phione: 11 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Dr Frank (Apr 2, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 19 HP
Poliwrath: 14 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 14 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: *20 HP ~ Heal *
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 14 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 16 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 8 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 12 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 17 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 13 HP
Sharpedo: 16 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: *13 HP ~ Hurt*
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 20 HP
Bibarel: 13 HP
Floatzel: 21 HP
Gastrodon: 20 HP
Lumineon: 15 HP
Phione: 11 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Dave Strider (Apr 2, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 20 HP ~ Heal
Poliwrath: 14 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 14 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 20 HP 
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 14 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 16 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 8 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 12 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 17 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 13 HP
Sharpedo: 16 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 13 HP 
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 20 HP
Bibarel: 13 HP
Floatzel: 21 HP
Gastrodon: 20 HP
Lumineon: 14 HP ~ Hurt
Phione: 11 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 6, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 20 HP
Poliwrath: 14 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 14 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 20 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 14 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 16 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 8 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 15 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 12 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 15 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 17 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 13 HP
Sharpedo: 16 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 13 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 20 HP
Bibarel: 13 HP
*Floatzel: 22 HP
Gastrodon: 19 HP*
Lumineon: 14 HP
Phione: 11 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Blazie (Apr 7, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 20 HP
Poliwrath: 14 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 14 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 20 HP
Seaking: 15 HP
Starmie: 14 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 16 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 8 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: *16 HP - Heal*
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 12 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: *14 HP - Hurt*
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 17 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 13 HP
Sharpedo: 16 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 13 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 20 HP
Bibarel: 13 HP
Floatzel: 22 HP
Gastrodon: 19 HP
Lumineon: 14 HP
Phione: 11 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP
__________________


----------



## Dr Frank (Apr 7, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 20 HP
Poliwrath: 14 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 14 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: *21 HP ~ Heal*
Seaking: *14 HP ~ Hurt*
Starmie: 14 HP
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 16 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 8 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 16 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 12 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 14 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 17 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 13 HP
Sharpedo: 16 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 13 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 20 HP
Bibarel: 13 HP
Floatzel: 22 HP
Gastrodon: 19 HP
Lumineon: 14 HP
Phione: 11 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 15, 2010)

Blastoise: 16 HP
Golduck: 20 HP
Poliwrath: 14 HP
Slowbro: 16 HP
Tentacruel: 14 HP
Dewgong: 15 HP
Cloyster: 15 HP
Kingler: 21 HP 
Seaking: 13 HP *~ Hurt*
Starmie: 15 HP *~ Heal*
Gyarados: 16 HP
Lapras: 15 HP
Vaporeon: 16 HP
Omastar: 15 HP
Kabutops: 15 HP
Feraligatr: 15 HP
Lanturn: 16 HP
Azumarill: 8 HP
Politoed: 15 HP
Quagsire: 16 HP
Slowking: 14 HP
Qwilfish: 15 HP
Corsola: 12 HP
Octillery: 15 HP
Mantine: 14 HP
Kingdra: 14 HP
Suicune: 17 HP
Swampert: 17 HP
Ludicolo: 16 HP
Pelipper: 15 HP
Surskit: 13 HP
Sharpedo: 16 HP
Wailord: 18 HP
Whiscash: 15 HP
Crawdaunt: 14 HP
Walrein: 15 HP
Huntail: 15 HP
Gorebyss: 15 HP
Relicanth: 16 HP
Luvdisc: 13 HP
Kyogre: 16 HP
Empoleon: 20 HP
Bibarel: 13 HP
Floatzel: 22 HP
Gastrodon: 19 HP
Lumineon: 14 HP
Phione: 11 HP
Manaphy: 15 HP


----------

